# Acupuncture update: It rocks!



## hyperinnyc

So I wrote last week that I was going to see an acupunturist for the first time. My thyorid problems are so bad that this was my last step before surgery. The first day I went to the acupuncturist (who is also an MD), I have a fever, palpiations, foggy head, no sleep going on 4 days, the usual. I felt like CRAP and was almost crying in the office.

Fast forward 10 days and 4 acupuncture treatments later.... I FEEL LIKE A NEW WOMAN!!!! I am also on about 100 (you read that right, 100) pills of chinese herbs per day along with my regular doses of traditional medicine. I cannot explain the dramatic difference I feel. I have slept soundly every night, I am bounding with energy, completely focused and able to conentrate, fever/headaches are gone! Even my eyes, which still remain swollen and slightly protruded are no longer red and feeling like they are bursting at the seams.

I have been on methimazole for 1.5 years and never felt GOOD just not as bad some days and worse on others. I feel GREAT right now. I am scheduled for my first appointment with a surgeon in a couple of weeks, but if I am still feeling well, I am hoping that surgery will not have to be an option.

Try it and see arty0049:


----------



## Andros

hyperinnyc said:


> So I wrote last week that I was going to see an acupunturist for the first time. My thyorid problems are so bad that this was my last step before surgery. The first day I went to the acupuncturist (who is also an MD), I have a fever, palpiations, foggy head, no sleep going on 4 days, the usual. I felt like CRAP and was almost crying in the office.
> 
> Fast forward 10 days and 4 acupuncture treatments later.... I FEEL LIKE A NEW WOMAN!!!! I am also on about 100 (you read that right, 100) pills of chinese herbs per day along with my regular doses of traditional medicine. I cannot explain the dramatic difference I feel. I have slept soundly every night, I am bounding with energy, completely focused and able to conentrate, fever/headaches are gone! Even my eyes, which still remain swollen and slightly protruded are no longer red and feeling like they are bursting at the seams.
> 
> I have been on methimazole for 1.5 years and never felt GOOD just not as bad some days and worse on others. I feel GREAT right now. I am scheduled for my first appointment with a surgeon in a couple of weeks, but if I am still feeling well, I am hoping that surgery will not have to be an option.
> 
> Try it and see arty0049:


This is wonderful news. Alternative medicine can and does have many positive benefits especially if combined w/traditional medicine.

I know many who swear by the benefits of acupuncture.









http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------



## miltomeal

YES!!! As a fellow Graves sufferer, acupuncture these last 8 months has really helped my body with the muscle pain, cramping, and even my joint pain. I feel about the same as to when i finish a deep meditation practice and will continue with this for the rest of my life.

The internal balancing effects of acupuncture are enormous and very beneficial!!!

Great to hear you are doing well with this!


----------



## sjmjuly

I have hashi's and swear by accupunture. I go every week without fail.


----------



## bigfoot

Hmm... this is very interesting. My ND recently brought it up, but I have yet to act on it. Thank you for the first-hand accounts! Pondering...


----------



## sjmjuly

Massages are also good. After I have had a raging hashi's attack it's always nice to have a massage to relax. Massage Envy is a good place to go if you have one where you live.


----------



## jenny v

I would echo the massages, too. I try to have at least two a month just to help with the tension I get in my neck and shoulders and it really helps.


----------



## Lovlkn

I discovered acupuncture after my TT and have used it to treat sinus issues - it worked wonderfully for sinus but the $75 charge per visit got a bit out of hand.

I am now working with a woman who practices out of her home and only charges me $25.

We are trying to get into the 1x a week habit to again treat my sinuses and also some nerve damage from c sections.

It works if you can afford it.


----------



## bigfoot

Lovlkn said:


> It works if you can afford it.


That's what's holding me back a bit -- weighing the cost vs. benefit analysis. Of course, with all the money previous doctors have raided from my wallet only to chide me with a "everything's normal" statement, I probably could be doing acupuncture from here to eternity.


----------



## slivola

So glad to hear acupuncture is working! I've been a huge fan of it for years. I first went for sinus problems years ago (that I no longer have) and then later for my kidneys to be restored to normal function after they were out of range due to pregnancy per-eclampsia complications. I went back again once I was diagnosed with graves, and I also have my acupuncturist focus on my liver because my liver enzymes were elevated due to graves when I started treatment. The first time I went once diagnosed, I actually got cold during the treatment and needed a blanket! It was the first blanket I had used in months! Two weeks into treatment with a combo of medication and acupuncture, my liver was normal. Now I go every three weeks or so, but I went 2-3x/week for the first month to help me function!

For those of you who find it expensive, research nearby acupuncture schools, universities or hospitals that have acupuncture schools. There will be student acupuncture clinics under the supervision of a professional. It's the best way to get reasonably priced treatments. Also, if you have flex plans, acupuncture is included.


----------



## hyperinnyc

Hi All!

3 weeks and and still feeling GREAT! Thanks so much for posting your experience with alternative treatments. I like getting this out there to those who think prescription meds are the only way to go. Fever, headache, shakes, sleeplessness all gone! Even my eyes are quieting down - A MIRACLE. I was watching tv last night and realized I didn't need my glasses to see the guide and I'm only using eye drops when I wake up (my vision decreased as the protruding increased). Swelling is still there but the bug eyed stare has decreased dramatically.

I too was concerned about the costs and that kept me from trying it. But I found a dr. that my FSA portion of my insurance covers. I have gone through that already because I see her 3x a week. I've also spend at least $250 in herbal medications BUT I feel 90% better. I can't keep up with the pills as often and will definitely need to cut down to 1x a week until my insurance kicks back in for it (I'm still not clear how it works). BUT IT IS WELL WORTH THE PRICE! Acupuncture/herbal meds = arty0030:


----------



## talley

hey there;

so glad to hear your response to acupuncture...I may look into this.

Is there any relation to the eye disease starting when you started Tapazole? I just started it...wondering if there is anything to watch for?

Thank you!


----------



## hyperinnyc

Hi Talley,

The eye disease comes with hyper/Graves, not because of tapazole. I had the eye problems before I went on the meds (I had all the classic signs of the disease). Only a small percentage of those with Graves get TED (lucky me) so if you haven't experience it yet, you may be able to dodge that bullet. I'm not sure which is worse: feeling so bad or looking so bad. But it's getting better!

Look into acupuncture/chinese herbal medicine and let me know how it goes for you!


----------



## slivola

I, too, developed moderate TED prior to taking tapazole. I had eyelid retraction and the graves stare. I looked surprised in photos and could see the whites around both of my eyes. What was interesting is that after two weeks on tapazole, I saw noticeable improvement. I did get referred to an ophthalmologist specializing in graves and he said I was lucky not to have any damage to my eyes or bulging. My eye lids retracted about 50% more than average. He was hopeful they wouldn't get worse and that they would continue to improve. After the first cycle of about 6 weeks on tapazole, my eyelids stopped retracting and now only I can notice the subtle TED in my eyes. I no longer have the gritty feeling either.

The one thing that can bring on TED that I would suggest you be careful of is going hypo. The research shows that a swing from hyper to hypo could trigger TED, so that's just one more reason to really monitor your dosage and tests.


----------



## slivola

I should also add that I was also going to acupuncture 2x/week during the first 6 weeks of treatment, so I'm sure that helped with my TED, too.


----------



## hyperinnyc

I wish I were able to start acupuncture sooner, maybe that would have helped my TED. Tapzole has not helped me at all. My eyes are TERRIBLE. Social life, dating has been at a standstill for a year.

Well the acupuncture was short lived. I feel like crap today, I haven't been to the dr. in a week and I'm out of herbal meds. Eyes back to swollen maddness, heart racing, manic crazy thoughts, headache, etc. My insurance is no longer paying for it and it is impossible for me to pay on my own. I am going today for the hell of it but need 3 treatments per week so unless I rob a bank or win the mega millions, acupuncture is now off the table for me.

Insurance sucks. The only thing that worked for me and they won't pay for it. But they will pay for surgery (go figure). Damn them!


----------



## slivola

So sorry to hear this! Have you looked into finding acupuncture clinics that offer sliding scales at medical centers that have acupuncture teaching clinics? The school of acupuncture where I live trains their students at a local medical clinic, and the sessions are really affordable and the professional acupuncturist is always right there, too. I would think you could research it online and find something in NYC. I hope you find something soon!!


----------



## funnyfarm

Going to my first Traditional Chinese Medicine doctor today...I remain hopeful, my first accupuncture.


----------



## jenny v

hyperinnyc, that stinks! Are you considering surgery to just remove your thyroid entirely? I'm not too familiar with Graves, but would that help your eye issues?


----------



## hyperinnyc

Good luck funnyfarm! Please keep us posted!

@slivola - I am looking into other acupuncturists now. Most do not list hyperthyroidism as a specialty or condition treated - the doctor I am seeing specializes in it. I'm not thrilled about going somewhere that usually treats pain, sprained ankles, headaches, etc - not an autoimmune condition. I don't want to waste money on experimenters you know?


----------



## slivola

hyperinnyc- treating the immune system is a foundation of acupuncture. I would really encourage you to be open minded to trying a new, sliding scale acupuncturist. Also, the points for the thyroid are commonly used in acupuncture. Even if most patients treated are hypo (which statistically will probably be the case) I would feel confident in trying someone new!


----------



## slivola

P.S. A lot of acupuncturists list "pain, sprained ankles, headaches, etc" because those are the most common aliments that an average person would experience. Just something to consider...


----------



## funnyfarm

I am pleasantly surprised at the professionalism and thorough manner in which I was treated at the clinic.
I went in with a headache, and felt immediate relief from that. Interestingly I also had a feeling of well being and no fatigue this morning...but the most interesting thing that I have found so far is that the rash I have on my arm was raging red yesterday and this afternoon it is still fading? In fact, others have noticed, hey your arms look better today what did you do? So far I am pleased with the result.


----------



## hyperinnyc

I will give it a try. I'm not sure how cheap they will go (ie free?) but let's see. The herbal pills alone are expensive. I've been looking online for those and think this weekend I will go to Chinatown to search for them.

I've just seen the surgeon for the first time today and I can schedule any day now to get this taken out and be done with it. After 18 months of a raging thyroid, I'm exhausted. Weighing my options....

Glad you notice a difference funnyfarm! It is amazing isn't it?


----------



## funnyfarm

I too just found out that my plan will not cover it after all. I am really sad about this. I am making another appointment anyway until I can find another solution. I just can't give up the idea that it is and will continue to help me.
I hate the western medical world and all its corrupt agendas! Money-money-money! So if it potentially can relieve symptoms, ailments or even cure something - they are not interested. It seems like it is all designed to keep us "plugged in" to their ways = more money! Grrr....
ok, rant over.:tongue0013:


----------



## hyperinnyc

I feel your pain funnyfarm. I don't get it either! Acupuncture is the cheaper option but they refuse to see its benefits. They prefer to keep you locked in to the medical merry go round of medicines, doctor visits, etc so they keep getting money!


----------

